# Problemas con Kaffeine y WMA

## cameta

Hola a todos,

es imposible ver los videos con formato WMA desde que actualize ffmpeg. Sospecho que es culpa de una USE. 

Actualmente uso estas:

media-video/ffmpeg-0.6_p25767  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X alsa bzip2 encode hardcoded-tables mmx mmxext mp3 ssse3 static-libs xvid zlib (-altivec) -amr -bindist -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dirac -doc -faac -frei0r -gsm -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -network -oss -pic -qt-faststart -rtmp -schroedinger -sdl -speex -test -theora -threads -v4l -v4l2 -vaapi -vdpau -vorbis -vpx -x264" VIDEO_CARDS="-nvidia" 0 kB                

Si alguien tiene un kaffeine que reproduzca correctamente WMA le agradeceria que colocase aqui sus USE.

PS

Hay también problemas con la TDT, pero eso parece tratarse de un bug ya conocido.

----------

## pelelademadera

levantando el video desde consola no anda?

```
mplayer video.mpg
```

----------

## cameta

No, no anda. Lo curioso del caso es que con Xine el video se ve perfectamente.

----------

## cameta

Kaffeine movie.wmv

kaffeine(3227) DvbManager::loadDeviceManager: using built-in dvb device manager

kaffeine(3227) DvbLinuxDevice::startDevice: found dvb device "P1131713300706701" / "Philips TDA10046H DVB-T"

mestres@tux ~/  $ KCrash: Application 'kaffeine-xbu' crashing...

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi from kdeinit

sock_file=/home/mestres/.kde4/socket-tux/kdeinit4__0

da este error

----------

